# Island of blood counts as.... Undead?



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

So I want to get back into fantasy, I love the idea of the new rules which I have heard, and I want to try out storm of magic, but I have a problem. I cannot stand high elves or skaven, they are two of the armies which I will never ever play as. 

So could I paint them greenish and add them to my vampire counts? the griffon could be a nightmare? the great swords are grave guard? the sea people bowmen become skeletons? and everything else a zombie?

Would it be fair to paint the High elves purple and give them to my dark elf playing friend, or is all of that unfair and stupid?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The models are too drastically different, really. They wouldn't fit in. I'd advise against it.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Recently, I picked up a small army of Vampire Counts (2k points). Anyway, I decided to use other armies' models to fill in my ranks. I have taken a box of wood elf Dyrads and put them on smaller bases to use in my ghoul units. I have 28 old empire spearmen and guys with rifles that I am going to use as zombies. I also have about 12 chaos warriors that I am going to use to fill my greave guard unit. 

All of these models that I used were bought as part of a greater purchase or free (wood elf dyrads). I have yet to paint this army, but It looks pretty cool on the shelf. I think it is now about 2500-2800 points.


The plan is to paint the army is dark reds and purples.

As far as giving the elves to your DE playing friend, they are GW models, so it is legal to do this. He may have to convert them quite a bit to make it work with his color scheme. He may even be able to work it into the fluff for his army.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Another option: put several on a 40mm base and paint them up as spirit hosts.

In the end they're your models do whatever you want.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Why would you even consider buying the island of blood as a start if neither of the armies appeals to you? If it's the small rulebook you want, there are a ton of them available on e-bay. If you want cheaper troops, you might want to consider the mantic line of undead (that is, if you don't regularly play in a GW brick and mortar).


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I see no problem with them being Undead. The Vampire Lord/Necromancer raised a recently defeated HE/Skaven force. It's no problem fluff-wise as far as I can tell.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Madshaw said:


> So I want to get back into fantasy, I love the idea of the new rules which I have heard, and I want to try out storm of magic, but I have a problem. I cannot stand high elves or skaven, they are two of the armies which I will never ever play as.
> 
> So could I paint them greenish and add them to my vampire counts? the griffon could be a nightmare? the great swords are grave guard? the sea people bowmen become skeletons? and everything else a zombie?
> 
> Would it be fair to paint the High elves purple and give them to my dark elf playing friend, or is all of that unfair and stupid?


this really doesnt make any sense, your saying you wont ever play the two armies in the box, yet you would paint them up and play them as undead?
as others have said just get the rule book from ebay or a bits seller:so_happy: and buy undead models you want, or stump up for a proper rule book and a few battalions and an army book.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Bitz your rule book isn't in stock.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There's no reason you can't convert the figures to be undead. Depends how old your other undead models are, really. Some of the older foot-undead troops bear enough of a resemblance to HE foot troops that you could swing it. And there's no reason a Gryphon Rider can't be a vampire count... 
This,  and the close-up, all done using mostly High Elf bits...


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

dont make fun of my rats, They will kill your Bone-things


----------

